# Waiting for AF after OHSS



## acl (May 15, 2012)

Hi - I had my first fresh IVF cycle in July and because I over-responded (mod OHSS), had to a do a freeze-all (15 embies).

I had an initial AF but am now waiting for a natural one before I can start FET and I am late - cycle usually 23/24 days and am on 35 days. Is this normal and just part of the body adjusting ?

Any reassurance much appreciated.

ACL


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Acl
The old AF can be delayed after treatment. After my first cycle it took 58 days to return which was a record for my cycle too.  Don't worry it will come eventually.  Sorry to hear you has ohss-hopefully you will feel much better soon.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi there!

I too had a freeze all due to ohss at the beginning of July.  I had my initial af as expected but my next natural cycle was 40 days (usually 28 days) so I guess it's our bodies adjusting after the trauma we put them through!!  

Hope this helps.  When are you due for your FET?  I'm due to start next month.  Hope all goes well for you with your transfer.


----------

